# QuickTime Player FullScreen mode



## kikku (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,
I need to run Quicktime Player 7 on full screen mode from command line.
I tried apple script for that.But There is a small delay.

ie. At first QuickTime is loaded in normal mode and after 1 sec it changed to full screen and plays movie..it works but i need to remove the delay between normal mode and full screen mode..
Plz chk d code and help if u know how to solve it


tell application "QuickTime Player 7"
activate
open alias "Macitosh HD:Users:Name:Movies:filename"
present document 1 scale screen
end tell


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There isn't any change that will remove the delay. QTP7 isn't made to start in full screen.


----------

